

Alec Guinness's 100th birthday – "those bloody awful, banal lines…" - jdnier
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alec_Guinness

======
jdnier
Alec Guinness's 100th birthday was last month.

"Guinness said in a 1999 interview that it was actually his idea to kill off
Obi-Wan... 'What I didn't tell Lucas was that I just couldn't go on speaking
those bloody awful, banal lines. I'd had enough of the mumbo jumbo.'"

------
jdnier
Letter to a friend as he begrudgingly prepares to shoot Star Wars:
[https://twitter.com/LettersOfNote/status/451330255244902400/...](https://twitter.com/LettersOfNote/status/451330255244902400/photo/1)

